# [SOLVED] HOW TO REPAIR DEFECTIVE MEMOREX DVD-RW DISCS



## Coastwizard (Dec 16, 2009)

A couple of months ago, I purchased a 10-pack of DVD-RWs from our local Walmart Supercenter. When I got them home and inserted the first one into my DVD player (Magnovox ZC320MW8), it tried to format the disc, but almost immediately the notice came up "Recording Error Can not record on this disc." 

After reinserting the disc several more times with the same result, I tried another disc, then another and another until I had tried all 10 with identical results. I then inserted a disc into my laptop's DVD RAM Drive (ACER Aspire 5100 3357 w/Windows XP), but it told me the disc was unrecognizable. Again, I repeated the test with a second disc with the same results. I finally returned the discs to Walmart and told them they were defective. I wanted to exchange them for another pack, but they were all out.:banghead:

Then about a week ago, I purchased another 10-pack of the same Memorex discs. The first one I inserted once again came up with the notice "Recording Error Can not record on this disc." However, after repeatedly inserting the same disc, it finally formatted, and after that it worked just fine. I figured "problem solved"...just reinsert each disc several times until it works.:huh:

Unfortunately, when I inserted a second disc from the same package today, it would not format, no matter how many times I reinserted it. Once again, I repeated the exercise with every disc in the package without success.:angry:

Now I'm not the kind of person who likes to give up on a problem, and I thought of one more thing I could try.
took one of the defective discs and had my son place it in the DVD ROM Drive of his laptop (E-Machines E725w/Windows 7), WHICH RECOGNIZED IT! Then I had him "Format" the disk in Windows Explorer.

Next, I took the disc and inserted it into my TV DVD player, which finally accepted it, but still would not record on it.

Lastly, in my DVD player's menu, I went to Setup / Disc Edit / Erase Disc / Yes. After it showed that it had erased the disc 100%, I pressed "REC", and IT WORKED!!:dance:

My son and I repeated the same steps with all the discs in this most recent pack and they are now formatted, working discs. Just thought I'd share our results on this forum in case anyone else has been having the same problem, especially because several other sites were recommending replacing the DVD player/recorders or buying new software. IT'S NOT THE HARDWARE, IT'S THE MEMOREX DISCS!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HOW TO REPAIR DEFECTIVE MEMOREX DVD-RW DISCS*

Memorex disc media has always been poor quality, unreliable and tend to degrade and even lose the recorded data over time.
RW discs in general are not noted their ability to be reused reliably.

For reliable disc media, Taiyo Yuden and Verbatim are the absolute best.
Verbatim are more commonly accessible and cheaper.


----------



## Coastwizard (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up on the disk quality, Tyree! Much appreciated!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

